# Caboose markers



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Added a couple of leds to improve the cool factor.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I love lights.  You can also buy the side markers that mount on the sides of the caboose, similar to the tender ones.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice markers. Good think the train's on the run, too ... there's pinchers from a giant scorpion on the attack in the foreground!


----------

